# [Question] What about "auto-hide notification on toggle change"?



## xfce4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, is there any patch/mod/etc. to give the feature: hiding notifications panel automatically after a toggle change.

Using AOKP by the way..


----------



## yupitsmine420 (Apr 7, 2012)

Umm, dont believe so, some addons (the lidroid toggles as example) offer this in a setting, otherwise you would probably have to edit some smali or xml to achieve, could just doubletap the top of the status bar to close it if u dont like sliding, or touch the very bottem and hold, touch top with other thumb and let go of bottem for it to snap up


----------



## xfce4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, that is the only thing which make me crazy. And I guess can't be done without digging some code..


----------

